# Faire fonctionner sous OSX une ATI Radeon non Apple



## itOtO (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
trainant plus du côté du Hackintosh que du Mac Pro, j'ai été confronté à un problème qui touche ces deux types de configuration: celui du support des cartes ATI Radeon du commerce (vendues sous marque constructeur comme Sapphire, XFX, MCI etc...), dont les ports ne sont pas toujours supportés par OSX, du fait qu'elles ont un profil différent (nombre et types des connecteurs) des versions vendues sur l'Apple Store (je pense en particulier aux 5770 et 5870 vendues pour les Mac Pro).

Le problème est en fait assez simple, Apple ne fournis avec ses pilotes ATI qu'un nombre limité de profils qui correspondent uniquement aux cartes qu'elle vend avec les Mac, or pour une Radeon du commerce, le profil de la carte qui est contenu au niveau du VBIOS (la rom de votre carte graphique) n'est pas forcément le même. Il en résulte un mauvais fonctionnement de certains ports vidéo.
Sous Hackintosh, la solution est simple, il suffit d'analyser la rom de votre carte graphique pour identifier le profil, le comparer avec ceux proposés par Apple, et sélectionner celui qui correspond le mieux. Et si aucun ne correspond, il "suffit" d'en créer un de toute pièce en modifiant un des profils Apple. Je viens d'ailleurs de faire un guide là-dessus, donc pour ceux que ça intéresse: http://itotoscreencast.fr/hackintosh/faire-fonctionner-sa-carte-graphique/modifier-son-framebuffer/
Si vous êtes sur Hackintosh et avez déjà utilisé cette technique, ou que vous comptez le faire, j'aimerais bien avoir vos retours dessus pour comparer la théorie et la pratique (je n'ai qu'une seule config sous la main donc mes capacités de tests sont limitées...), et corriger d'éventuelles erreurs.


Dans un second temps, j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de personnes utilisant ce genre de cartes avec un Mac Pro, savoir si l'opération est possible dessus car il faut pouvoir choisir le framebuffer qu'OSX utilise ce qui est très facile sous Hackintosh, mais sur un Mac Pro je ne sais pas trop...(Mais bon je me dis qu'au pire il suffit de modifier le framebuffer que OSX charge par défaut avec votre carte!). Car pour l'instant, je vois surtout des gens qui flash la rom de leur carte vidéo (avec le risque que cela comporte), ce qui est l'opération inverse: faire correspondre le profil de la carte au profil Apple, alors que la méthode que j'utilise fait correspondre le profil Apple à celui de votre carte, ce qui est quand même plus simple.

Bref, j'espère en aider certains, et obtenir des réponses à mes questions par ceux qui auraient testé


----------

